# [SOLVED] emerge przestało działać

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam serdecznie.

Po ostatnich bojach (nie jestem w stanie dokładnie ustalić co robiłem) emerge przestało działać.

`emerge portage' kończy się komunikatem:

```
/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1584: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1585: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1586: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1587: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1588: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1589: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1590: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1591: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1592: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1593: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1594: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1595: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1596: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1597: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1598: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1599: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1600: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1601: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1602: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1603: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1604: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1605: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect                                       ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.42

 * portage-2.1.9.42.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

 * portage-man-pl-2.1.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Package:    sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.42

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: dev-portage@gentoo.org

 * Upstream:   dev-portage@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 elibc_glibc ipc kernel_linux linguas_pl multilib userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

 * The ebuild phase 'setup' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313). Normally, before

 * exiting, bash should have displayed an error message above. If bash did

 * not produce an error message above, it's possible that the ebuild has

 * called `exit` when it should have called `die` instead. This behavior

 * may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or a hardware problem

 * such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is not reproducible or

 * it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to be triggered by a

 * hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem then you should try

 * some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest. Please do not report

 * this as a bug unless it is consistently reproducible and you are sure

 * that your bash binary and hardware are functioning properly.

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh: line 417: die_hooks: nie znaleziono polecenia

 * The ebuild phase 'die_hooks' has exited unexpectedly. This type of

 * behavior is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable

 * assignments (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313).

 * Normally, before exiting, bash should have displayed an error message

 * above. If bash did not produce an error message above, it's possible

 * that the ebuild has called `exit` when it should have called `die`

 * instead. This behavior may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or

 * a hardware problem such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is

 * not reproducible or it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to

 * be triggered by a hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem

 * then you should try some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest.

 * Please do not report this as a bug unless it is consistently

 * reproducible and you are sure that your bash binary and hardware are

 * functioning properly.

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7500_@_2.93GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 01 May 2011 15:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.11.3

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA PUEL dlj-1.1 skype-eula"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -msse4.1 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /usr/X11R6/bin/startx"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -msse4.1 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs collision-protect distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/roslin /var/lib/layman/arcon /var/lib/layman/pro-audio /var/lib/layman/multimedia /var/lib/layman/wirelay /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 audacious audiofile auto-hinter bash-completion berkdb bidi bindist bittorrent bl bluetooth bogofilter branding bs2b bzip2 caps cdda cdparanoia cdr cleartype cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt cue cups curl custom-cflags custom-cpuopts cvs cxx daemon dbus dga directfb divx double-precision dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emerge enca encode extensions extras faad fat fbcondecor fbsplash ffmpeg flac flaccelt fluidsynth fontconfig foomaticdb fortran fts3 gdbm gif gimp git glade gnutls gpm gtk iconv imlib jack jpeg ladspa lame lib32 libcaca libnotify libsamplerate lirc lm_sensors logrotate loop-aes mad mmx mmxext mng moc modplug modules mono mouse mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musepack ncurses netjack nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp pam pcre perl plugins png ppds pppd pvr python qt-static qt3support radio rar readline reiserfs ruby sdl session slang sndfile sounds sox speex spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 static-libs subversion svg symlink sysfs tcpd tetex threads tiff tk truetype unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vdpau vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis wavepack wavpack webkit wma xanim xface xlockrc xorg xprint xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="snd-virtuoso" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw copy dshare dsnoop extplug file hooks ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null rate route share shm dmix asym empty ioplug plug" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

eselect python list 

```

  [1]   python2.7 *

  [2]   python3.1

```

Generalnie zmierzam do uaktualnienia portage które sypie błędami, po czym zamierzam wykonać revdep-rebuild które kończy się aktualnie komunikatem:

```
 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

install: cannot create directory `': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1584: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1585: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1586: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1587: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1588: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1589: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1590: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1591: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1592: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1593: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1594: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1595: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1596: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1597: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1598: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1599: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1600: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1601: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1602: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1603: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1604: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1605: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

 * 

 * Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

 * Will merge in arbitrary order

 * 

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

.....

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot   app-editors/vim:0

app-mobilephone/obexftp:0

app-office/openoffice:0

dev-lang/yasm:0

dev-libs/libxslt:0

dev-python/cython:0

dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python:2

dev-python/matplotlib:0

dev-python/numeric:0

dev-python/numpy:0

dev-python/pyalsa:0

dev-python/pycairo:0

dev-python/simplejson:0

dev-python/sqlalchemy:0

dev-python/wxpython:2.8

dev-util/glade:3

dev-vcs/mercurial:0

media-libs/alsa-lib:0

media-libs/lcms:0

net-irc/xchat:2

sys-libs/cracklib:0

..........

Calculating dependencies -install: cannot create directory `': No such file or directory

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1584: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1585: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1586: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1587: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1588: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1589: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1590: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1591: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1592: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1593: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1594: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1595: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1596: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1597: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1598: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1599: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1600: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1601: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1602: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1603: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1604: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1605: $dbkey: ambiguous redirect                                       ... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-python/numeric:0".

emerge: searching for similar names...

emerge: Maybe you meant any of these: dev-ruby/osmlib-base, dev-ruby/kirbybase, dev-ruby/snmplib?

 * 

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 * 

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

```

Proszę o pomoc w rozwiązaniu problemu.

UPDATE:

Problem rozwiązany za sprawą podmiany portage wg: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml

----------

